# Ground hog on a stick



## ya13ya03

I just finished fixing my daughters atv and took it for a drive. Went down to my neighbors 30 acre field to look for sheds and check the deer trails. Seen something up in a tree that shouldn't be there. Upon closer inspection I thought it was a raccoon. Nope a ground hog. Never seen one up a tree. It was just sun bathing up there. Went back to get the 22 but he was gone by the time I got back. Thought I would share.


----------



## Drop-tine76

I have shot 2 out of a tree with my bow walking to my deer stand. I think they might do that when they are scared and can’t get back to the hole.


----------



## SConner

I had no idea they could climb trees.


----------



## CFIden

I've shot 2 out of trees before.


----------



## Misdirection

I was bear hunting in PA years ago when I saw something up in a tree. I kept looking at it thru my binoculars and for the life of me I couldn't figure out what it was. After about 20 minutes of looking I figured out it was a porcupine. Didn't know they could climb trees either.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckeye33

Just like anacondas they wait for their prey to walk under and BAM, you’re dead.
it really does trip me out when I’ve seen it.
I watched one climb up a 6 foot stump once. It laid there on the top sunning itself like a model in a bikini.


----------



## DHower08

I've seen a bunch in trees. Still shake my head everytime. Shot one out of a pine tree in my back yard. My dog treed it like a raccoon


----------



## kleffler

My old German Shorthair treed one years ago. Grandpa kept telling me it was up in the tree and I was looking for a tree that was leaning but no, ole whistle pig went straight up a big Walnut tree. I shot him out and let the dog play with him a while before burying it.


----------



## winguy7

Lol, I had to do a double take on the first one I saw coming down a tree. I thought it was the fattest squirrel I had ever seen at first.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Had one climb a small tree less than 10 feet from where I was sitting on the ground deer hunting...didn't appear to be spooked or anything...watched it for seemed like an eternity get closer and closer to me until it finally went up the tree...sat there another half hour and it was still there just 15' up...don't think it knew I was there until I got...that's the first time it actually looked my direction.


----------



## PromiseKeeper

and they swim too! When the kids were small, we were canoeing on the Tusc one day. I see a whistle pig on the bank, told the kids to be quiet and I eased closer to give them a good look. He didn't seem to mind and we got pretty close. When I decided to leave, I gave him a good splash of water from the paddle just for fun. It ticked him off! He jumped in the water and swam right at the canoe. I pushed him away with the paddle a couple of times, but he was determined to try and get in. Finally held him under with the paddle till the bubbles stopped. True story!


----------



## Lil' Rob

As long as they don't start flying!


----------



## BNiemo

Sounds like a vendor at the West Virginia State Fair. 🙊


----------



## M R DUCKS

Kind of what I thought at first,
Chuck kabobs ! 😏


----------



## CFIden

Don't laugh. I you cook them right they can be pretty tasty.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Young ones??? Imagine the older ones might be a bit chewy.


----------



## CFIden

Lil' Rob said:


> Young ones??? Imagine the older ones might be a bit chewy.


Fry young pigs like you would a squirrel. Older pigs, cut in parts and par boil skimming all fat that rises. Boil until tender and the fry or BBQ with sauce. Or after par boiling fat of. Put it in a pressure cooker. 10lbs' 30 min. Shred all meat from bone. Add cream of chicken soup and Italian bread crumbs until you get the right consistency for chicken sandwich.


----------



## BNiemo

My buddy's mom used them in spaghetti sauce.


----------



## garhtr

I've made some pretty good groundhog chili and always wanted to put one on the smoker or substitute groundhog for beef in vegetable/beef soup or stew.
Good luck and enjoy !


----------



## Moo Juice

My 14 year old got after them last evening. Not sure of his total yet. Remington 788 in 22-250. Missed his first shot. Nailed the next two. When he retrieved his brass the first case fired completely separated in his hand. Not sure what happened there.


----------



## fastwater

CFIden said:


> I've shot 2 out of trees before.


Same here.
Have killed em out of trees.
As a kid... Used to be a wild cherry tree on the farm that when the cherries were on...tree was always good for at least a pig every year.
Actually witnessed two blue Jays attacking a GH that was up in that tree eating their cherries. They ran that poor GH all over that tree but never did run him out of it.
They like crabapple trees too...


----------



## Moo Juice

My kid did it again tonight. He used his last Hornady hand loads last night and had to rezero with some 55gr federals that he picked up for brass. Success. That makes no.6.








Here's his brass from last night. If anybody has any ideas why this happened, I'd like to know.


----------



## fastwater

Moo Juice said:


> View attachment 486827
> 
> My kid did it again tonight. He used his last Hornady hand loads last night and had to rezero with some 55gr federals that he picked up for brass. Success. That makes no.6.
> View attachment 486828
> 
> Here's his brass from last night. If anybody has any ideas why this happened, I'd like to know.


Looks like text book case head separation caused by not sizing fired brass properly when reloading.
Here's a good video explaining why it happens and how to prevent it:


----------



## Moo Juice

Thanks! That was a great video. Gonna have to have a talk with the brother in law. He's been doing our reloading. The kid texted a little bit ago and said he was ready to throw the federals in the trash. Missed half a dozen hogs tonight.


----------



## BIGDADDYDB

This is hilarious…long time ago me and the wife were surprised to see one in a tree on a hike…call them treehogs ever since


----------



## threeten

Told my granddad about a GH in a tree I saw, and he asked me what I was smoking!
He poked fun at me for years but never could prove it to him.


----------



## ezbite

Back in the 80’s I shot one out of a tree while bow hunting, nobody believed me either!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Way back in the day a buddy and I were sharing a house and went in together to buy a Husky pup. It grew into a killing machine. One day I come home and he's on his cable run, under the apple tree and staring up into it. I went over and looked up in there and, son of a gun, there was a groundhog up there! Up until then I had no idea they could climb a tree. I had to go in the house and get a leash, because that dog did not want to leave that tree. He was of the mind that he and that 'hog were going to tangle!

Even better was what I found one night when all Hell broke loose in the back yard. If you've ever heard raccoons scrapping you know what I'm talking about. I put some clothes on and shoes, grab a flashlight, turned the back floodlight on and went out to see what was what. I see the Husky with fresh blood on his muzzle, along with a fresh gouge, and another gouge on his forehead. I also see that his front paws are muddy, so it looked like he'd been digging. I checked around, and behind his house looked like a raccoon farm! He would dig a hole, bury the raccoon that he had just killed in it head down, leaving a little of the butt and the whole tail above the surface! Crazy.


----------

